# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Biến tần 220v ra 380v max

## vufree

Các Cụ cho Tớ hỏi có dòng biến tần nào vô 220v mà ra mã được 380v không ạh? COn Yakawa thì ra mã có 240V... Xin cám ơn

----------


## nhatson

> Các Cụ cho Tớ hỏi có dòng biến tần nào vô 220v mà ra mã được 380v không ạh? COn Yakawa thì ra mã có 240V... Xin cám ơn


có mấy con tq có khả năng này

----------

vufree

----------


## Ga con

A kiếm con vào 380v ra 380v, xong độ tăng áp cho nó từ 220v lên (mạch nắn nhân đôi áp DC) rồi đấu vào là xong.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## vufree

> có mấy con tq có khả năng này


Bác Nháton biết còn TQ nào làm được việc này giúp Tớ với... có mấy con SPindle 380V mà điện nhà 220V đang bị chiếu bí... Thanks

----------


## vufree

> A kiếm con vào 380v ra 380v, xong độ tăng áp cho nó từ 220v lên (mạch nắn nhân đôi áp DC) rồi đấu vào là xong.
> 
> Thanks.


mà Spindle toàn 3kw với 5kw mạch nắn áp chịu nổi không Bác???

----------


## mr.fun

> mà Spindle toàn 3kw với 5kw mạch nắn áp chịu nổi không Bác???


Kiếm con 7.5Kw hoặc 10KW diode cầu nó khỏe

----------

vufree

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác liên hệ 0906 710 120 hỏi xem biến tần Veichi vào 1 pha 220v ra 3 pha 380v 400hz nhé!e thấy trên web của họ có đấy

----------


## CKD

Đi quấn cái biến thế 220-380 1P.
Xong dùng cái biến tần 380-380V là xong.
Có ngay giải pháp mà rẻ  :Smile: 

Suy nghĩ nhiều chi cho mau già nhể?.
Nếu có VFD như thế thì nó gồm có bootter 220-380 rồi vfd. Công suất lớn + điện áp lớn = không rẻ.

Còn độ lại từ biến tần 380-420V thì chắc là được.
Cách này thì tìm con nào có áp vào 380-420V. Độ cầu chỉnh lưu nó lại thành mạch x2 điện áp. Vậy là chịch vào 220V AC nó sẽ chỉnh lưu ra khoảng 600V DC...
Config đầu ra max 380V là xong.

Có cái là... điện 1P mà kéo 5kW thì cũng gần đến đỉnh điểm của công suất điện gia dụng rồi à.

----------

vufree

----------


## CKD

Bổ xung cái ảnh.
Trò này mấy cái nguồn 110-220V dùng nhiều.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Bác CKD, để nghiên cứu thử xem nào...Tại có vài con ATC 5k mà nhà không có điện 3 pha nên tìm cách nghịch nó đây...

----------


## CKD

> Cám ơn Bác CKD, để nghiên cứu thử xem nào...Tại có vài con ATC 5k mà nhà không có điện 3 pha nên tìm cách nghịch nó đây...


3P em có mà có dùng tới đâu.
Gửi xuống em, em cho mượn điện dùng  :Smile:

----------

vufree

----------


## Luyến

Quấn biến thế đi bác nhanh gọn lẹ

----------

vufree

----------


## CKD

> Quấn biến thế đi bác nhanh gọn lẹ


Không thích nặng nề, rườm rà thì phải làm sao nà  :Smile: 

Nói chứ 5kW là gần hết công suất điện gia dụng rồi. Khuyến cáo chỉ để vọc vạch, không nên vận hành lâu dài.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Quấn biến thế đi bác nhanh gọn lẹ


Phức tạp quá hay bán các Cụ nhề !!!!

----------


## nhatson

> Không thích nặng nề, rườm rà thì phải làm sao nà 
> 
> Nói chứ 5kW là gần hết công suất điện gia dụng rồi. Khuyến cáo chỉ để vọc vạch, không nên vận hành lâu dài.


4t5 chưa vat nữa  :Smile:

----------


## vufree

> 4t5 chưa vat nữa


4t5 là con mấy kw Cụ nhẩy???

----------


## AT007

> Các Cụ cho Tớ hỏi có dòng biến tần nào vô 220v mà ra mã được 380v không ạh? COn Yakawa thì ra mã có 240V... Xin cám ơn


Chào bạn vufree,

Nếu bạn ở Thủ Đức, tôi sẽ cho bạn mượn 1 biến tần 5.5kW có chức năng vào 220Vac 1 pha ra 380Vac, 3 pha – Made in Viet Nam.

----------

